

The Brief - A daily briefing of technology news worth caring about - nostrich
http://thebrief.io

======
mcormier
Thanks. This is similar to <http://evening-edition.com> . A nice clean website
written intelligently without a lot of fluff.

------
Toshio
Could this be better than user-generated content? What happens when the
maintainer/editor gets bored / finds another hobby?

